# Kelp4less - Extreme blend 50% off



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I just wanted to let those know who may be interested.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/?attribute_pa_quantity=1-pound


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

How does this compare to the liquid kelp extract? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YG4580?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_asin_image


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Either way, ordered some! I picked up 5lbs. For half off, it's worth a shot and should last a long time for lawn use, gardening and house plants.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> How does this compare to the liquid kelp extract? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YG4580?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_asin_image


I can't help with that.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I ordered a batch myself to give it a try. I plan to apply some when it gets in to see if helps during the winter months.


----------

